# Solved: Front phono jack and mic jack....



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey guys,
Built my computer bout 2 months back, and i have had a problem with the headphone and microphone jacks on the front. Quite simply they don't work.
spces are....
Motherboard - Conroe x-Fire eSATA2
Processor - Pentium D 3.0 Ghz - 2X L2 Cache
Memory - 2GB (2X1GB)
Graphics Card - PCI - GForce FX7300 - 512MB
Sound Card - Creative soundblaster, audigy 4
Hard Drive - 250GB, IDE.

Now i have tried enabling and disabling the HD audio in the bios yet to no avail....
So i was hoping someone could help at all.
Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi..

We will start with the obvious first&#8230; Do you have the front panel connections from the case to the motherboard connect? If so, is the cabling correct? They don&#8217;t always match correctly even though they may FIT correctly!

Next, go into your mixer toolbox and go through all of the settings. This audio setup looks a lot like the ones MSI use and I had a hard time getting my front ones to work too. It ended up being a setting in the mixer toolbox. Find where you setup the speaker systems such as 2CH, 4CH, 6CH etc&#8230; Also look at the small stuff such as especially on the front audio detection settings and disable rear output!

Also, there is a BIOS setting that you can enable and disable the front audio too! Check that as well. I believe it is under ADVANCED SETTINGS, CHIPSET CONFIGURATION.

I&#8217;m trying to find my notes on the one that I just did about a week ago. If I find the exact details, I will post them.

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi pinntech,

Thanks for that.
Just about to try it now.

Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm guessing this is most likely a wiring issue, if you don't get the wiring right, the front jacks will indeed not function.


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey,
I have been through all the mixer settings and unmutted all mutted channels, put the volume up in all, and still nothing.

Enabled the front panel audio and onboard card audio in bios.......NOTHING.

Really confused now.

It doesn't even detect when I put my headphones in, it just continues to play sound out of my speakers.

I really can't see it being the wiring but will check that tommorow probably.
It's just that the panel cam pre-installed in the case when i bought it, and it also has 2 usb slots with them, and they both work.

I do remember however, seeing a HD audio plug, which looked like the right connection, but i never used it, because i thought it was for something else.

ANy other suggestions?
Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Go into your HD audio manager&#8230; I think you will have one.

Look for AUDIO I/O tab
Next to ANALOG you will see a button with a wrench in it (settings symbol)
Check &#8211; Disable front panel jack detection
Uncheck &#8211; mute rear panel output when front headphones plugged in.
Check &#8211; Enable auto popup dialog when device has been plugged in!

That should fix it for you!! Of course, your selections might be slightly different than I have listed above, but you should be able to find them!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Typically, the case audio connections are considerably more confusing than the single IEE1394 or USB single connector.


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

@pinntech - where would i find the HD audio manager......I can only find the creative media source HD settings tab at the top of my screen. Is this what you mean?
Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

@John - Yeah i found that out when I received it and started putting it together.
Thought I got there in the end though, but obviously not.
If I do have to look at the wiring I'll let you know, but if pinntech's method works then i wont have to.
Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Give that a try; I am not sure with your exact board. Take a look at that tab and see if you see anything like what I am describing. You should see a diagram of all of your ports that are availabe in this area. YOu will have the blue, green & pink jack and you you will have the brown, orange and gray jack on the opposite sied. Below that you will see the front panel jacks too (most likely grayed out!) I am refering to a different Audio center, so there will be some variations. Sorry... can you post some screen shots of your center?


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for all your time here.
Yeah i will get some screen schots to you...I have found the page with the jacks all shown (the back ones but there are not any front ones there.
But i will post my screen shots in 2mins.
Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Usually, the front jacks are wired into a header, and most cases have individual connectors. You have to remove the jumpers that bypass the front jacks and then connect the wiring to that connector. I usually have to take a couple shots at it to get them working.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, according to your owner&#8217;s manual, you should have the REALTEK ALC888 7.1 channel onboard sound! Why in the world do you have a creative control center? Either that or the support site for your board is a little outdated!


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

This is taken directly out of the manual

High Definition Audio supports Jack Sensing, but the panel wire on the
chassis must support HDA to function correctly. Please follow the
instruction in our manual and chassis manual to install your system.

2. If you use AC'97 audio panel, please install it to the front panel audio
header as below:
A. Connect Mic_IN (MIC) to MIC2_L.
B. Connect Audio_R (RIN) to OUT2_R and Audio_L (LIN) to OUT2_L.
C. MIC_RET and OUT_RET are for HD audio panel only. You don't
need to connect them for AC'97 audio panel.
D. Enter BIOS Setup Utility. Enter Advanced Settings, and then select
Chipset Configuration. Set the Front Panel Control option from
[Auto] to [Enabled].
E. Enter Windows system. Click the icon on the lower right hand
taskbar to enter Realtek HD Audio Manager. Click "Audio I/O", select
"Connector Settings" , choose "Disable front panel jack
detection", and save the change by clicking "OK".

Section E is the one I am referring too!


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Johnwill... On these newerer boards, the old jumper settings are no longer used for the front panel audio. I guess we are OLD DOGS at this and have not seen many of the REALLY new things lately. I have not, my first run in was about a week ago with a new board with AMDx2 processor.


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Here are the screen shots.
BTW, don't know if i mentioned this but it isn't an on board card....hence the separate program to configure the settings. (i mean i don't use the onboard sound card)
I have included in one of them the diagnostics / hardware status saying that the "legacy audio" is disabled, is this the front panel audio or what?
Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes, that was a very important piece of information. Now, what sound card are you using? Also, go back into your BIOS and disable the onboard sound card!!

Now we are playing a totally different ball game! If I may ask, why are you not using the onboard one? They are pretty good systems!


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey,
Yeah sorry about that, I tend to forget the important bits **blushes** anyway, I have never built a system before but my uncle has built many over the time, so we did it so that i could learn more than anything (I would have been quite happy just buying one) but i asked why we needed one and he said that if i ever wanted to get myself the surround sound speakers i was on about getting, I would need one as i wont have the jacks to put them in. However i think he neglected the fact the onboard one would have them too, but i don't think he realised until we got the parts.
I am using a Creative sound blaster audigy 4 (and i think it is HD, as that is the software that installed with it, and I think i have the HD jacks)
Sorry again
Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay, I did the research....

Where do you have your front panel connections connected? On the sound card or on the motherboard?

I checked out the sound card and it does not have connectors for FRONT I/O support.

Also, your onboard sound card supports surround sound to the max. You really don't need the audigy unless you just absolutely have to have it!


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi,

I have them connected to the motherboard.

And yeah, i know, but I only realised after we had put the thing together, I don't think he realised when we ordered the stuff.

Kind Regards
Anthony


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay, you can close this thread. If you want the front panel support, you will have to use the onboard card which does fully support surround sound! I have the same Realtek sound on one of my systems and it is excellent.

So, either you use the onboard one and have front panel support or you use the Audigy card and not have front panel support!

Have a good one!


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi,
I'll go to the onboard one now....thanks again.
Sorry for the trouble
Kind Regards
Anthony


----------

